# I wantt...



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

...this bird so bad haha! I was at the pet store to buy food for my sun conure and saw this little angel! Too bad I already have 3 birds. Ugh  I want every bird I see...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwww! So sweet! Four is actually a really nice even number.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

northernfog said:


> ...this bird so bad haha! I was at the pet store to buy food for my sun conure and saw this little angel! Too bad I already have 3 birds. Ugh  I want every bird I see...


Oh you got lots of wiggle room.... I have 10 birds!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I want it too! What a precious little baby


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

she's angelic looking


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Gorgeous! I would have had a hard time with going home without that one.

We popped into the pet store just a little bit ago, on our way to the Evansville airport to pick up my mother in law, to get some millet and a new toy for Joey. I didn't allow myself to actually look at the birds because I have a bad habit of falling in love. With everybody.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Weird...it says permission denied when I try and open the pictures...what's up with that?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

CaliTiels said:


> I want it too! What a precious little baby


CaliTiels you aren't very far from this bird hahah! :excited: 
I wish someone from this forum would get him.  Too bad idk anyone else from Vegas here.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Oh you got lots of wiggle room.... I have 10 birds!!





CharVicki said:


> Awwww! So sweet! Four is actually a really nice even number.


I would get him if it was up to me! Trust me haha. Unfortunately I'm just a university student who doesn't have their own place yet.  It's up to the family and they already agree 3 is too much.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

TamaMoo said:


> Gorgeous! I would have had a hard time with going home without that one.
> 
> We popped into the pet store just a little bit ago, on our way to the Evansville airport to pick up my mother in law, to get some millet and a new toy for Joey. I didn't allow myself to actually look at the birds because I have a bad habit of falling in love. With everybody.


Haha I know the feeling. I try to avoid it too! In fact this time I stayed in the car, then my brother comes and is like "you have to look at this cockatiel! he's like a cottonball!" that was enough to get me out of the car and into the pet store.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

sprman00 said:


> Weird...it says permission denied when I try and open the pictures...what's up with that?


Not sure. It was doing that to me on my phone too but worked alright on laptop. I reposted the photos differently on the original post. Does that show?


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

northernfog said:


> sprman00 said:
> 
> 
> > Weird...it says permission denied when I try and open the pictures...what's up with that?
> ...


It worked. Thanks! And that little guy is as cute as everyone was saying. Go back and get him! Lol


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I never knew you have a sun conure. I recently adopted one. Can I see a picture of yours?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Haimovfids said:


> I never knew you have a sun conure. I recently adopted one. Can I see a picture of yours?


I have to say all the bird breeders I find lots of them are always conures.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*I want...*

What a seew little face! Every time I see a cockatiel sitting alone in a pet store cage I want to take it home. I saw one last week...he looked sad to me.  I always wonder what kind of home they'll get. I can only hope it's a good one!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Janalee said:


> What a seew little face! Every time I see a cockatiel sitting alone in a pet store cage I want to take it home. I saw one last week...he looked sad to me.  I always wonder what kind of home they'll get. I can only hope it's a good one!


Loki was the last bird when I went to get him he was probably glad to get away from all those budgies lol well maybe not if Rocko wont play with him.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I totally forgot about this post until I went back to the pet store (i know, my birds require I go there often) and saw this little cutie still there! Ugh! I wish I could bring him home with me! 
Update Photo:


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Haimovfids said:


> I never knew you have a sun conure. I recently adopted one. Can I see a picture of yours?


I looked through my phone and don't have a really clean picture of him (he moves and bites alot lol) I'll get a picture shortly and update


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

He is so darling Hope he gets a good home!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Buy him. BUY HIM


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

CaliTiels said:


> Buy him. BUY HIM


Trust me, if I could I would WALK to the store in this 108 degrees heat in Vegas since I can't drive just to bring him home. haha. Unfortunately my family is pretty sure we won't be getting any more birds.  

It sucks because I keep thinking "what if he goes to a bad family?" "what if the person who buys him doesn't know much about caring for birds?" but I guess I feel this way for every bird I see in pet stores. sighhhhh... i want him /:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

So cute!! ...You need the wittle baby. 



TamaMoo said:


> Gorgeous! I would have had a hard time with going home without that one.
> 
> We popped into the pet store just a little bit ago, on our way to the Evansville airport to pick up my mother in law, to get some millet and a new toy for Joey. I didn't allow myself to actually look at the birds because I have a bad habit of falling in love. With everybody.


Oh which store? I work at the newest Pet Food Center branch now - you need to drop in and visit me!!  And the birds of course.  I've been trying to work with our tiels but they're still pretty skittish. We have 3 lutinos and a normal grey (split pied) male.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Was he by himself in that cage? Don't impulse buy EVER. We can fall in love so easily - **** I'd have 150 birds if I did. They have to fit with your life and he is beyond adorable - but if he bites and is not hand raised - well you have a task on your hands to train him.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is a picture of my sun conure that was requested. Sorry it's a bit late. 
This is Pompeii.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Oops I hit enter to soon...


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Lillyvon said:


> Was he by himself in that cage? Don't impulse buy EVER. We can fall in love so easily - **** I'd have 150 birds if I did. They have to fit with your life and he is beyond adorable - but if he bites and is not hand raised - well you have a task on your hands to train him.


Yes he was in that cage alone. He is from the same breeder as my Choco so I'm sure he is hand fed.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> Oh which store? I work at the newest Pet Food Center branch now - you need to drop in and visit me!!  And the birds of course.  I've been trying to work with our tiels but they're still pretty skittish. We have 3 lutinos and a normal grey (split pied) male.


No idea how I missed this. It was Harp's. It was fun dropping in to see you last weekend.


----------

